# Hedgehog Slippers at Winners



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Winners has hedgehog slippers for $16.99

They are just like these ones. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0053V ... B0053V7HY8


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH HOW CUTE!  Love 'em!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That would make the cutest hide!!!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Those are fantastic!!! 

So many hedgie things around lately, I was stunned at petsmart yesterday when I noticed at least 10 different Hedgehog shaped toys... i was excited at first and grabbed one, then was overwhelmed with the selection and put it back. hahahaha.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are so awesome!  I may have to order online though since we don't have the store here. Ty for the heads up


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

According to someone on etsy, hedgehogs are the new owls.
Awesome slippers. I think my boyfriend would disown me if I started wearing those around the apartment! :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Christmas list!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh no! Thanks a lot, Nancy! :lol: Now I have to have them...


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

ThePliny said:


> According to someone on etsy, hedgehogs are the new owls.


I saw that too! My neighbor and I were just talking about all the Hedgehog merchandise that is out now, and she said "I never realized how much of it there is out there till you got one, now I see it all over". I told her "according to someone, hedgehogs are the new owls!". LOL

I do think I'd break my leg if I tried to walk in these slippers.... but they are super cute!


----------

